# Mediterranean Pink Heather



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Dave’s Bees Working on Mediterranean Pink Heather – Erica x darleyensis
Do you know where your bees are….I do. Mine are on coltsfoot and snowdrops as of March 16 2010. Then I bought 5 Heathers and brought them home and by noon the next day; also March 16 2010 the bees found it! See for yourself.
http://www.vimeo.com/10233863


----------

